# pics of my amstaffs



## RELLIK81 (Feb 27, 2009)

hey guys
i just wanted to post pics of my amstaffs
this is my boy maximus ( Australian Champion Andonas Monster)






and then we have my girl onyx ( Totality black Diamond) this is my keeper from my last litter





and finaly my girl Jewel (kankakee heavens gem) she is mother to onyx





cheers


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 27, 2009)

Awesome dogs mate.

Onyx is also a pokemon haha:lol:


----------



## Scragly (Feb 27, 2009)

Very nice looking dogs


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice Looking Amstaffs


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Feb 27, 2009)

Very nice. I wants me an amstaff. Gotta wait a while though....


----------



## spoonman (Feb 27, 2009)

jet still kicking his **** in the show ring is he?


----------



## RELLIK81 (Feb 27, 2009)

nah max doesnt show anymore.....
ive stopped everything with max....i didnt like the bitchyness at shows and at weightpull...too much polotics


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 27, 2009)

Where's your dogs neck gone?


----------



## RELLIK81 (Feb 27, 2009)

haha....he is a big bully boy...he does have a neck...just the angle of the photo.....


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Feb 27, 2009)

your dogs are nice. no offence but i dont like andonas kennels they are a puppy farm and most of their dogs are bred only for size.. their not propertional in my opinion and i know for a fact they inbreed.

i do love jewel she is gorgeous, and onyx is nice too..


----------



## RELLIK81 (Feb 27, 2009)

no offence taken.....i feel the same way.....
i got max before i realised what he was like.....
i think max would be the best he has produced........he has done his time in the ring and in the weight pull scute and he is now retired and spends his times lazing around on the lounge suite.....


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Feb 27, 2009)

he is a nice big boy, i like the way he tapers down nicley to the rear.. what does he weigh? 

this is our boy tyson he's 32kg an 18 mths old. and bella our girl they have both won in the past but we are putting them in more shows this year.. but im with you on the politics of it..


----------



## RELLIK81 (Feb 27, 2009)

my boy at his heaviest is around 36-37kg's
usualy he is around 33-35kg's.....
max has done his fare share of winning in the ring.....but i was just glad to get away from there...i would always leave pissed off...not cuz of the results but cuz of the bitchyness and backstabbing that went on...but ohh well you get that with everything i guess

your dogs are nice...love the look of the boy...nice head shape......very well muscled.....same as your girl.....must be very proud of them.....are they far off their titles??


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks, we love em.. yeah we only showed then a couple times each last year so still a way to go.. we want to get their title then that'll be it in the show ring just enough to show they are of good standard and type.

they are more our family pet then show breeding dogs.. i love my pups to death.. they get lots of face smushing love.. haha

you guys are on dogs on line hey or you were? i think i've seen your dogs on there?


----------



## kandi (Feb 27, 2009)

i did not know what they looked like but they are nice and beefy and great looking dogs


----------



## RELLIK81 (Feb 27, 2009)

yeah i was on dogzonline...but not ne more...the only forum i go on to do with amstaffs is called the LAST...


----------

